# BC trip



## Crotalus (May 1, 2007)

Went to BC with my swedish friends that came to visit and we found alot of herps and saw alot of other wildlife that was lifers for me
Here is some pictures from the trip

First the BC shots

Crotalus oreganus, in situ 






Crotalus oreganus






Crotalus oreganus






Crotalus oreganus






Crotalus oreganus






Scorpion






Gophersnake






Alligator lizard






Pseudacris maculata






Also managed to see a bluetailed skink but I never got a shot of it
After BC we headed for Alberta and found perhaps 20 Crotalus viridis at a den

Crotalus viridis






After Alberta we went to Saskatchewan and saw more prarierattlers among other stuff

Thamnophis radix






Yellowbellied Racer






Juvenile






big male viridis






And ended the trip in Inwood snake dens








We also saw some cool mammals on the trip

Red fox, Manitoba






Big horn sheep, BC






And grizzly bears in the rockies






List of herps found on the trip

Crotalus oreganus
Crotalus viridis
Coluber constrictor mormon
Coluber constrictor flaviventris
Pituophis catenifer
Thamnophis radix
Thamnophis sirtalis parietalis

Elgaria coerulea
Eumeces skiltonianus

Chrysemys picta

Bufo americanus
Hyla regilla
Pseudacris crucifer
Pseudacris maculata
Rana pipiens

I wanna give a big thank you to all the nice people that went out with us in BC; 
Mitch and Joey, John, Owain and Lindsay and Scott!


----------



## Sheri (May 1, 2007)

Wish I could have been there with you.  Or at least with the snakes and bears.


----------



## tarcan (May 1, 2007)

Amazing pictures and animals! I wish I had as much luck when I try to go herping here!

Martin


----------



## Fingolfin (May 1, 2007)

Very nice! Where were you here?


----------



## Crotalus (May 1, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> Very nice! Where were you here?


Thanks all

We went to Osoyoos and herped in the Okanagan valley up to Kelowna and then back east again

Sheri, next time will be even better


----------



## GQ. (May 1, 2007)

Excellent photos Lelle!  That male viridis looks huge.  That is great that you were able to see the Bighorn Sheep and the Grizzlies close enough for a photo.  Great stuff.


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

Great photos! I love the green coloration on the Crotalus oreganus and the stance of the Crotalus viridis. :clap: Nice finds!


----------



## Natemass (May 6, 2007)

wow, is basically the word


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 7, 2007)

thats great! whereabouts did you see the scorpion?


----------



## Crotalus (May 7, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> thats great! whereabouts did you see the scorpion?


In the Oliver area


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 7, 2007)

Thats great, thanks Lelle.


----------



## Lorgakor (May 12, 2007)

Awesome pics! I've lived here all my life and have never seen any of those creatures. I'm going up to 100 mile house for a week in June, and I would be interested in trying to find some interesting things. I've never actually seen any snakes or frogs when out walking, do you have any advice on how to find things? How do you get them to not run away for picture taking? Why don't they just take off as soon as they hear/see you coming?


----------



## Crotalus (May 12, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> Awesome pics! I've lived here all my life and have never seen any of those creatures. I'm going up to 100 mile house for a week in June, and I would be interested in trying to find some interesting things. I've never actually seen any snakes or frogs when out walking, do you have any advice on how to find things? How do you get them to not run away for picture taking? Why don't they just take off as soon as they hear/see you coming?


Try look for snakes and lizards in the morning before it gets to hot, amphibians are easier to find after dark.
If its a non-venomous snake place a hat over them, most of the times they curl up underneith it, and lift it slowly and hopefully the snake remains long enough for you to take a picture. 
Some scatter away but if you are sure its a non-venomous snake you can try catch it before it hides
Good luck!


----------



## Bayushi (May 13, 2007)

nothing to worry about accidentally snagging a venomous snake at 100 mile house.   there aren't any in the area.


----------



## Crotalus (May 13, 2007)

Bayushi said:


> nothing to worry about accidentally snagging a venomous snake at 100 mile house.   there aren't any in the area.



But look out for tigers...
http://www.canada.com/theprovince/news/story.html?id=de26e9cd-7c50-4d05-8a38-8064c2a4699d&k=34982


----------



## Lorgakor (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Lelle, much appreciated. Yeah I wasn't worried about venomous snakes, it's pretty cool in that area and I figured there wouldn't be any around. I've been going fishing up there since I was a baby and I've never even heard of anyone seeing one. I was more interested in other snake and lizard species, and of course neat arachnids.

I read that article in my local paper this morning, idiots. They have had tigers get loose like three times, one time it was even around my area before he moved North. Idiots.


----------

